

Hack Week at Dropbox - aston
http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=593

======
chadaustin
Well played, Dropbox. IMVU has quarterly, company-wide hack weeks but we've
never written a blog post as fun as this one and CERTAINLY never exposed the
list of projects we worked on. That took guts but it looks like it turned out
well.

------
ivankirigin
This was so much fun. The quality of the projects was astounding.

------
sayemm
Just curious... is there currently anything out there now that automatically
synchs the contacts of your phone's addressbook to Dropbox?

~~~
roxstar
Not that I know of but google sync manages it quite well for smartphones
(though it is syncing it to a gmail account and not dropbox).

~~~
sayemm
Yeah I know google sync, but think it would be _pretty_ awesome if I could
back that all up across several different platforms via Dropbox, along with
all my laptop/work stuff

~~~
appliedluck
I don't think I've seen anyone attempt to do it with the Dropbox API and your
mobile contacts, but I'm pretty sure it could be done.

~~~
ambirex
I've been playing with creating a CardDAV server, which is pretty mush
shuffling vCard files around. You could probably something similar with
Dropbox.

------
mcdowall
Looking forward to putting some of these into action.

Great office setup too, a tad jealous!

------
tomerico
Observation: Not a single female in the pictures

------
jrockway
Quite the mass of cut-n-paste code on the second photo from the top.

~~~
colbyolson
I don't understand what you're getting at.

~~~
jrockway
One of the monitors shows:

chunk of code

identical chunk of code

identical chunk of code

identical chunk of code

I found it amusing.

~~~
albertzeyer
I doubt it is really identical. You don't really see that on the picture.

HTML looks often just like that. (I think it is HTML but you cannot really
tell for sure from the picture.)

~~~
sid0
It's definitely HTML, from
<https://dl.dropbox.com/s/2pa7akochkgsnos/IMG_0988.JPG>. The blocks are
definitely not identical either.

